# مشروع صناعة بودرة غسيل



## محمد صلاحات (25 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتقدم بالطلب من الاخوة المهندسين باعطائي فكرة عن طريقة تصنيع مساحيق الغسيل بشكل عام وعن طريق spraydrayer بشكل خاص مع اعطائي معلومات عن تركيب والشروط الازمة وذلك لحاجتي اليه في مشروع تخرج
وشاكر لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## احمد جواد علي (26 سبتمبر 2008)

Dear sir
The drying of detergent is done in spray drying tower
There is two types of spray dryers
the first is with centrifugal atomizer with Tower Diameter/height = 1.5-1/1
The second type is with multi-nozzles with Tower diameter/height = 1/3-4, and this type is used for production of powder detergents
The design of the second type is discussed with clear example in "Handbook of spray Drying by Master and the important design parameter is the residence time of drops inside the tower which is 35 sec for powder detergents production, so you have to apply the procedure of master using the given residence time, there is no electronic copy for this book from the internet.
Best regards​


----------



## احمد جواد علي (26 سبتمبر 2008)

http://*rapidshare.com*/files/20100126/detergentsD.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70763576/LAUDET.rar


----------



## محمد صلاحات (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*الا الاخ جواد*

:56::7:السلام عليكم
شكرا لك يا اخ جواد على المعلومات وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شريف بحر (28 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم


----------



## عمارالتعدين (1 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## CHE Amjad (1 أكتوبر 2008)

كل الاحترام و التقدير و الله و لي التوفيق يا اخي محمد في مشروعك


----------



## rselias (29 أكتوبر 2008)

كل الشكر للأخ احمد جواد علي .. لتعاونه مع أعضاء المنتدى ..
لكن الكتاب الثاني:
LAUDET.rar
يحتاج كلمة سر لفتحه.. الرجاء كتابتها للاسفادة من الكتاب.
شكراً.


----------



## عثمان الراوي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

password: tFLAUDET.rar


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهاجر (2 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف

ونشكر طارح الموضوع على جهده‎ ‎

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## محمد ابو شرف (2 نوفمبر 2008)

سامحني .. ما بقدر اساعدك لاني شريكك في المشروع خلينا نشوف الدكتور .. او ندعي ربنا انه المشروع يخلص :13:


----------



## رهين الالم (25 ديسمبر 2008)

spray tower

ابي بحث عن هذا الموضوع او مواقع لتجميع المعلومات عنه 

اسال الله ان يكتب لك الاجر في البحث عن الموضوع ويجعله ان شاء الله من ميزان حسناتك 

تكفووون والله تعبت فيه ولا لقيت الكم الهائل اللي اقدمه كبحث قووي


----------



## اسامة طو (10 مايو 2009)

*الله يعطيك العافيةوالف شكر*​


----------



## REACTOR (10 مايو 2009)

كتب جميلة شكرا لكم على طرحكم


----------



## دى ماركو (6 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف

ونشكر طارح الموضوع على جهده‎


----------



## أبو معمر (6 يوليو 2009)

*صناعة صابون البدرة*

أليك معلوماتي المتواضعة عن مشروع تخرج لصناعة مسحوق البدرة باستخدام الSpray Dryer:
أولا: تعرف صابون البدرة و ماهي ميزاته على صابون الألواح العادي, طبعا ميزة صابون البدرة هي أزالة عسر الماء لأن أحد مكوناته Sodium Tripolyphoshate أو Zeolite فتسهل عملية الغسيل في الماء المالح. المادة الفعالة المنظفة هي سلفونات الصوديوم التي تنتج من تفاعل حامض السلفونيك و الصودا الكاوية, أما المكونات الأخرى فهي عدد من أملاح الصوديوم لكل منها خاصية يضيفها للمنتج النهائي و من أمثلتها:
1-Sodium Sulphate
2-Sodium Tripolyphoshate 
3-Sodium Carbonate
4-Zeolite
5-Sodium Silicate
6-STS
7-CMC
أي في موازنة المواد لديك تفاعل كيميائي واحد و هو تعادل حامض السلفونيك مع هيدروكسيد الصوديوم و باقي الأملاح مالئة أي الداخل = الخارج
وصف العملية التصنيعية: يتم خلط هذه المواد بالكميات حسب النسب المئوية للمنتج النهائي لتكون ما يعرف بالعجينة Slurry بالتركيز المطلوب (50 ألى70 %) , بعد ذلك تنقل لخلاط ذي سرعة أقل ليزداد تجانس العجينة و يسمى هذا الخلاط بالAgeing Vessel حيث يكتمل فيه تكون بلورات الSTPP بعدد كبير جدا و صغير و هو ما يعرف بالHydration بعدها تدخل العجينة ألى برج التجفيف بضخها تحت ضغط عالي عبر بخاخات pressure nozzles من أعلى البرج في شكل رذاذ مخروط و هو مايعرف بال Atomization و تلاقي كمية من الهواء الساخن القادم من الأسفل فيتم التجفيف في زمن قصير نسبة لزيادة مساحة التلاقي لأن العجينة أصبحت كالدش ( sprayed)بعدها ينقل المنتج النهائي النازل أسفل البرج لتعطيره ثم التعبئة ,أيضا يتم فصل البدرة الناعمة التي يحملها الهواء الساخن لأعلى لتعاد أما للبرج أو يتم أضافتها للعجينة مرة أخرى. يتم التحكم في رطوبة المنتج النهائي و الكثافة بعدد من العوامل:
1/ تركيز العحينة
2/ درجة حرارة الهواء الساخن الداخل
3/ عدد و قطر الnozzle
4/ زمن البقاء للحبيبات داخل البرج residnce time
حسابات الطاقة:
1/كمية الحرارة اللازمة لتسخين العجينة(المكون الصلب منها)
2/كمية الحرارة اللازمة لتسخين ماء العجينة
3/ كمية الحرارة اللازمة للتبخير
4/كمية الحرارة اللازمة لتسخين الهواء المسحوب من الجو لداخل البرج
5/ كمية حرارة مفقودة

و أخيرا يمكن الرجوع لمشاركات المهندس أحمد جواد علي القيمة جدا و التي أستفدت منها كثيرا و له الشكر


----------



## Sun Everyday (7 يوليو 2009)

يعطيـكم ألف عـافيــه ..


----------



## عثمان الراوي (7 يوليو 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء

اذا لم تصدقوا فانا منذ عام 1983 كنت ابحث عن برنامج لتصميم المجفف الرذاذ واخيرا وجدته ووضعته على المنتدى على العنوان
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141460.html

ولكن قليل جدا انتبهوا على هذا الموضوع 

لذلك هو تنبيه لمصممي معامل المنظفات... الان يمكنكم تصميم برج التجفيف بواسطة هذا البرنامج 

والله من وراء القصد


----------



## ماجد النسر (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكر خاص*

كل عام والمنتدى والقائمين عليه بخيىحال واتمنى لكم النجاح والتوفيق:56:


----------



## بسامووو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## alkemawy (23 يناير 2010)

بعد ازنكو يا جماعة انا فى اشد الحاجة لمساعدتكم ياريت حد يساعدنى فى تصميم ماكينة التجفيف بالرش حتى و لو بمقابل مادى و اريد ان اعرف ما هى التكلفة النهائية للماكينة مع العلم انة يعمل معى خراط ممتاز جدا و زو خبرة كبيرة فى مجال تصنيع الماكينات و لكن الحاجة لاعطائة الارام و القياسات للتصميم ارجو منكم المساعدة


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اساتذتي الكرام يعني بفهم من كلامكم انو ممكن انو نصنع برج تجفيف بحجم صغير 
يعني نصف طن مثلا؟


----------



## jaouad418 (1 أغسطس 2010)

يعطيـكم ألف عـافيــه


----------



## jassim78 (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي وجاري التحميل


----------



## ناجى حسين (20 نوفمبر 2011)

يديكم العافيه لجميع من شارك فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## حاملة المفاتيح (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير علي جهودكم الطيبة


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## منتاى (28 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ونورك الله بصيرتك كما نورت لى


----------



## khaledmohammad (8 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الطرح الجميل والموضوع الهام ولكن لدي سؤال ما هي العلاقات الهندسيه لحساب حجم برج التجفيف لمسحوق الغسيل وحساب كمية الحرارة اللازمة 
ولكم مني كل التقدري والإحترام


----------



## عبداللطيف عثمان (24 يونيو 2015)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا على قبول المشاركة بالمنتدى... 
لي طلب منكم من له خبرة بصناعة صابون البودرة رجاء أن يتواصل معي... 
أود أن أعمل مصنع لتصنيع صابون البودرة.. 
مع تحياتي لكم جميعا 
عبداللطيف عثمان


----------



## عبدالله جمال صلاح (27 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

